
Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs of Software Development - joeyespo
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/MaslowsHierarchyOfNeedsOfSoftwareDevelopment.aspx
======
cjrandolph
I prefer this version <http://dubroy.com/blog/a-hierarchy-of-needs-for-code/>

I don't think either is spot-on, but it is a good way to visualize and remind
yourself of what is important in your project.

Even the projects themselves have their own hierarchy. Do I care that the one-
off crud app the boss asked for to update some reference tables ever reaches
the "Enlightened Phase"? Probably not. I don't think I would get any
"Actualization" from that.

But that browser based game I am writing at home? Or a library my colleagues
are going to use at work? Or some crud app that is going to be used
extensively by people everyday? Then I think it is worth it to look at those
projects from the point of view presented here.

